

How do you create a Facebook network for your company? - rms


======
chris
Suggest your work network here <http://facebook.com/help.php?tab=suggest>
then, be prepared to harass support for a few weeks until they finally push it
out =)

~~~
Fountainhead
It really just takes harassment? They don't have a minimum level of requests
for the same name or something similar?

~~~
staunch
I think that's how it works. Once a certain number of people join it becomes a
published network or something. Not entirely sure though.

------
SwellJoe
Think pleasant thoughts about a Facebook network for your company. Beacon will
then know of your desires and, if it pleases Beacon, you will be granted a
network.

